# what,s the problem with premiere/blueline tools?



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

Does any one have a good word to say about these tools,seems not many people can get on with them.WHY?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know, most people are hooked on name brand tools like TapeTech and Northstar, they are like the mercades benz of taping tools. Blueline is like a honda. Anyways, I have a FinishPro angle head, angle roller, angle box, and it works great! No problems using the cheap tools. I would go buy them.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Blueline bazooka are smooth. 

But they don't seem to be innovating very much. Kind of the same ol' same ol' for their tools...


----------



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree,we seem to get a lot less trouble with the premiere than the ames taper.The premiere 8 box is excellent for running setting filler through,just open the back of the box and feed it in with a 6in blade,we don't run the filler through the pump as to much down time between mixes,the 8 box and ez fill over mesh tape leave a great first fill,we use this method all the time where possible,though we do use paper tape for all internal angles,We use the the "2better than ever tools" for the internals, or if there are miles of them then the auto taper comes out,we don't really do houses/apartments,most of our work is commercial/shopfitting,some of the partition firms we work for,when they do the office partitions,where an internal angle is formed ,they will cut the tapered edge of the plasterboard off,so we just cork with decorators mate,they don't want paper tape internals.:blink:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

They don't want paper tape internals, how-come? I always use the bazooka (Ames) on jobs, and for it not to jam, you need to keep it oiled when using it. Every 20 mins, spray some oil why your re-filling. I always use the pump for my boxes, because I figure you got to wash the box anyways. I use a Columbia 10" Box and 12", with a Columbia pump, I use Finish Pro angle head, angle box, and corner-roller. They work great, but I am investing in a Tape Tech Bazooka soon. Most of my work too is commerical and retail. In commerical, you got to make sure your stand-ups are real flat, because when the acoustical grid come, you will see the humps.


----------



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

quite a few of the office partitions are demountable "komfort"system,these walls are usalley installed under exsisting suspended ceilings,the top track where the studs go in is a pre finished item and the tops of the boards slot up into it ,and the bottom of the boards have a special clip that the skirting board then clips to.they never have a tepered edges of the plaster board where 2 boards form the internal angle.Using paper tape on them is messy and you end up with a lot of cleaing and messing about,so thats why they are cork the internals.Like i said before we use,i think you call it hot mud,we call it fast set,air setting not air drying compound,in a 8in box over mesh tape ,the box crowns the the joint really nice,and becouse the filler is low srinkage the joint is almost flat,a light sand and then 12 box with joint cement,no need to 8 box.


----------



## flyin fil (Nov 19, 2008)

*blue line taper*

I had a blueline taper for about 8 years ( the original one) , and it was great, however, two years ago I got the newer version, and had all sorts of problems with it ( including collisions with two parts on the head!). All in all , I have had four different ones and the old b.l. taper stood the test of time.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

ive always used premier/blueline box handles, no matter what box im using

the bazooka on the other hand ,is a bit different than the ames copies.
ok a whole lot different,the head is larger and i dont like the tape advance. you have to use a premier gooseneck on your pump, cause the
filler tube on a premier is a bit larger, also dont like the wheels on the premier boxes being inside the box area vrs. outside like on other boxes

but all in all good tools

Chris


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I use an old premier taper, best taper made, hands down.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 22, 2008)

All my tools are blue line! Love them!:thumbsup:


----------



## constructaid (Mar 14, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> I don't know, most people are hooked on name brand tools like TapeTech and Northstar, they are like the mercades benz of taping tools. Blueline is like a honda. Anyways, I have a FinishPro angle head, angle roller, angle box, and it works great! No problems using the cheap tools. I would go buy them.


The only thing that Blue Line USA and Honda have in common is reliability. The Blue Line Taper is based off the original Premiere design. The second generation design that Ames brother's designed to last longer and perform better than their original rental design (the current Ames Bazooka). The Blue Line Taper has less moving parts and requires a lot less maintenance than the Ames style tools. The Ames brothers designed Premiere to be SOLD, meaning that they wanted it to be built to last - not fail. 

Put it this way... rental tools aren't built to last. If they were then you would probably not rent? Right? I mean, if rental tools lasted for years then you would probably do the math and buy your own tools. However, Ames is in the business of keeping you reliant on them... keeping you renting. If you experience problems everyonce in a while with your tools, they have got you right where they want you.

A better comparison, than Honda's and Mercedes is Apple and PC. Blue Line Tools are like the Apple or Mac computers... a bit different, but amazing design. Once you get use to them, you'll never switch. The TapeTech design is like a PC. A bit more problematic, requires more maintenance, but more widely used. TapeTech is more standardized because it is built off the Ames rental tool design.

People who use Apple computers will never switch to PC. PC users continue to switch to Apple - slowly, but surely. The bottom line is... there is a tool out there for everyone. I just want to be clear, Blue Line is not a Honda - Blue Line is more like Apple. They are built in the USA, in California. TapeTech is made in China... and assembled in California. 

When you are ready for less breakdown - 5 to 1 less... step up and try a Blue Line. But yes, you cannot fill a Blue Line Taper with a TapeTech gooseneck. However, you can fill a TapeTech Taper with a Blue Line gooseneck and of course, you can fill a Blue Line taper too.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

I have used tape tech for over 20 years and have never had any major problems, just routine maintenance..use what is good for you and makes you mega$$


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

agree fully fool, tape tech is cats ass in the world of taping/coating tools others work good but for problem free durability and second to none quality theres no changing once your a tape tech man.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

OLDSKOOL TAPER said:


> Does any one have a good word to say about these tools,seems not many people can get on with them.WHY?


They are not classic design, perform poorly, flat boxes are a waste of time. Overpriced.

jdl


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

the flat box, I have paid for itself on the first job, so every job after has been profit$$


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

*I like Blueline tools!*

I've had my Premier boxes for over ten years and I like them.

My first set of boxes where Drywall Master. The wheels would leave little indentation lines along the seams. The same thing would happen sometimes with the Ames boxes that I have rented before. I guess you just have to have a lighter touch with those brands.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

Steve said:


> I've had my Premier boxes for over ten years and I like them.
> 
> My first set of boxes where Drywall Master. The wheels would leave little indentation lines along the seams. The same thing would happen sometimes with the Ames boxes that I have rented before. I guess you just have to have a lighter touch with those brands.


I had Premier boxes for 9 years, and they sucked the whole time. You should try putting your pressure over the blade of the box instead of the wheels, it will be easier to run, and not leave marks.

jdl


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

*pressure over blade?*



1wallboardsman said:


> I had Premier boxes for 9 years, and they sucked the whole time. You should try putting your pressure over the blade of the box instead of the wheels, it will be easier to run, and not leave marks.
> 
> jdl


The pressure plate determines where the pressure is applied until the brake is engaged. So the wheels will hit harder when at the top of the flat than when at the bottom. I'm not sure if the Blueline boxes are pressing into the wall because even if they did, the mud would cover the marks.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Steve said:


> The pressure plate determines where the pressure is applied until the brake is engaged. So the wheels will hit harder when at the top of the flat than when at the bottom. I'm not sure if the Blueline boxes are pressing into the wall because even if they did, the mud would cover the marks.


Do you celebrate Christmas every day?

Actually...

What 1wallboardsman is trying to say is YOU determine where the pressure is applied MOST. The shallower the angle your handle is at in relation to your box, the less direct pressure is applied to the blade. The steeper the angle, the more pressure is on the blade when you push. I've had my boxes start catwalking without engaging the brake...that's how steep I sometimes have my angle.

Practicing this also minimizes pock and eliminates christmas trees.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2009)

I understand what you mean. I just try to keep even pressure and it turns out great. I have no emotional investment with any brand of tools although my favorite color is blue. It might be that when I used the Drywall Master tools, I wasn't as experienced as when I started using the new ones. Either way, I appreciate your words of wisdom about better technique. I like to think that I learn something from every new encounter.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Steve said:


> I understand what you mean. I just try to keep even pressure and it turns out great. I have no emotional investment with any brand of tools although my favorite color is blue. It might be that when I used the Drywall Master tools, I wasn't as experienced as when I started using the new ones. Either way, I appreciate your words of wisdom about better technique. I like to think that I learn something from every new encounter.


You got the right attitude brother. I always look to learn, even if it's a new guy. Sometimes a fresh perspective is helpful.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Steve said:


> I understand what you mean. I just try to keep even pressure and it turns out great. I have no emotional investment with any brand of tools although my favorite color is blue. It might be that when I used the Drywall Master tools, I wasn't as experienced as when I started using the new ones. Either way, I appreciate your words of wisdom about better technique. I like to think that I learn something from every new encounter.


Right on.

It's all time in the saddle. I'm still learning, too. Oh, the christmas tree thing; that's my way of having fun.


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> Do you celebrate Christmas every day?
> 
> Actually...
> 
> ...


Hey Bevelation,

:thumbup:..... :thumbsup:

jdl


----------



## smoothbutt (Jul 15, 2009)

*i do*



OLDSKOOL TAPER said:


> Does any one have a good word to say about these tools,seems not many people can get on with them.WHY?


I like blue line boxes and nail spotters because they hold so much mud and the wheels are on the inside of the box which i prefer when im doubleing a butt seam. And the handles work great the break never fails.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Where is Mexia?

and if you're name is smoothbutt, you had better be a female!


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*What's you learn on is usually what you stick with.*



OLDSKOOL TAPER said:


> Does any one have a good word to say about these tools,seems not many people can get on with them.WHY?


 
Blue Line USA makes some of the highest quality tools out there. If you speak with other manufacturers, they will tell you the same thing. That being said, just because a tool is of high quality (meaning craftsmanship, materials, design, etc.), doesn't make it the best. What makes a tool "the best" is determined by the user... what's best for them. From our experience selling tools, we find that if a user has learned on "Ames style" tools (i.e. TapeTech, Columbia, Goldblatt, etc.) they usually have a difficult time crossing over to Blue Line USA tools because of the obviously differences - Flat Boxes, Corner Flusher Box, and Removable Head Automatic Taper. It's not that these tools are inferior, it's just that the user isn't as proficient with them because of the change in operation.

If you haven't used automatic taping tools, all brands present a great opportunity for increased production and profits. Blue Line USA does offer a Lifetime Limited Warranty, and if you actually inspect the tools... you'll see why. They are built to last.

By the way... I've got good words to say about all the brands we carry. Feel free to give me a call anytime.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> Blue Line USA makes some of the highest quality tools out there. If you speak with other manufacturers, they will tell you the same thing. That being said, just because a tool is of high quality (meaning craftsmanship, materials, design, etc.), doesn't make it the best. What makes a tool "the best" is determined by the user... what's best for them. From our experience selling tools, we find that if a user has learned on "Ames style" tools (i.e. TapeTech, Columbia, Goldblatt, etc.) they usually have a difficult time crossing over to Blue Line USA tools because of the obviously differences - Flat Boxes, Corner Flusher Box, and Removable Head Automatic Taper. It's not that these tools are inferior, it's just that the user isn't as proficient with them because of the change in operation.
> 
> If you haven't used automatic taping tools, all brands present a great opportunity for increased production and profits. Blue Line USA does offer a Lifetime Limited Warranty, and if you actually inspect the tools... you'll see why. They are built to last.
> 
> By the way... I've got good words to say about all the brands we carry. Feel free to give me a call anytime.


I have two OLD blue-line pumps tha just refuse to die, they are tough. I have 5 blue-line handles that are as good as the day they were made.

However, I will say that blue-line makes tools to last, not tools that are EASY to use. They are tough, and they last, but they are a PAIN in the butt to use.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

i have ran a few brands now and all i run now is blue line :thumbsup:


----------

